# Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*

*MILWAUKEE BUCKS AT BOSTON CELTICS*
















March 10, 2006 - 7:30 est

*WHERE TO WATCH: Radio: WRKO 680 AM or TV: NBALP, FSNE*

Venue:TD BANKNORTH GARDEN - Boston, Mass.










*BOSTON's STARTING LINE-UP*

C: Raef LaFrentz 
PF: Ryan Gomes 
SF: Wally Szczerbiak 
SG: Paul Pierce 
PG: Delonte West 

*MILWAUKEE's STARTING LINE-UP*

C: Jamaal Magloire
PF: Andrew Bogut
SF: Bobby Simmons
SG: Michael Redd
PG: T.J Ford

*
Point Guards*
















Greene will be tasked with slowing down T.J. Ford, one of the best young point guards in the NBA, and a guy who's an inspiring story given his comeback from a horrible spinal cord injury. Ford is turnover prone, however, so look for Greene to pressure him in the backcourt and make the Bucks work to get into their half court offense.


*Shooting Guards* 
















Stopping the Bucks is all about containing Michael Redd, who has one of the purest strokes in the NBA. One of the most explosive scorers in the league (24.9 PPG), Redd can hurt you all over the court. While he was shooting the three at nearly 50% in the first two months of the season, he's cooled off considerably from downtown and is hovering around 39% these days, which is still pretty good. Szczerbiak has a bit of size on Redd, so he'll look to take him in the post when he gets a chance. And Wally's been doing a bit more rebounding of late, perhaps a sign that his knee isn't bothering him as much.


*Small Forwards* 
















Simmons gets the unenviable task of checking The Truth tonight, and he's one of those guys who's built a reputation for being a high energy, high-effort player. He's a solid defender who can hold his ground, but ultimately he'll need help stopping Pierce, like pretty much anyone in the league right now. Pierce may as well be Cedric Maxwell in the 1984 Finals, because he's all but said "Jump on my back, boys", carrying the Celtics toward a potential playoff spot with a 14 game scoring spree that's been marvelous to watch.


*Power Fowards* 
















Bogut and Gomes are two of the better rookie forwards in the league, and while Gomes has just come on over the last month, Bogut has started 55 of Milwaukee's 60 games this season. He's an effective, efficient low-post scorer who takes great shots and is in the top 10 in field goal percentage. As for Gomes, if the Bucks are hoping to pick up anything on film to try to stop him, good luck. Rivers said he ran one play for him on Wednesday night, so he got all of his 29 points on hustle, second-efforts and ball rotation.


*Centers* 
















Magloire is averaging a double-double (10.1 PPG/10.0 RPG) and is more underrated centers in the league, simply because he plays in a small market. He battles hard, plays solid defense and fills up the lane with a solid frame. While LaFrentz has been playing more minutes and rebounding better as of late, he'll have his hands full on the defensive end trying to keep Magloire off the glass. Offensively, look for Raef to set picks in the high post and flare out to the wing to shoot the three and keep Magloire out of the paint.


*Bench* 
















Gadzuric can kill you with his offensive rebounding but he hasn't been playing much recently, even notching a DNP-CD against the Knicks last Saturday. Charlie Bell is back in the NBA after four years overseas in Italy and Spain, and he's been getting some decent burn in recent games for the Bucks after coming back from a right knee sprain. For the Celtics, look for Jefferson to establish himself in the post despite continuing to play through a painful right ankle.


*PREVIEW*

BOSTON (Ticker) -- Michael Redd and the Milwaukee Bucks look to end their recent slide when they visit red-hot Paul Pierce and the Boston Celtics on Friday. 

Since rolling to a 106-91 triumph over the Seattle SuperSonics on February 14, the Bucks have dropped seven of their last nine to fall to eighth place in the Eastern Conference standings. 

Milwaukee enters Friday's contest with a 2 1/2-game lead over ninth-place Chicago (27-34) in the conference standings. The Bucks hope to add to that cushion and bounce back from Wednesday's 123-116 loss to Sacramento. 

Redd scored 32 points and T.J. Ford addd 24 and 12 assists for Milwaukee, which has dropped three straight. 

Boston hopes to carry some momentum from Wednesday's crucial 104-101 victory over Philadelphia. 

Pierce had 31 points, 12 rebounds and 10 assists to register his first triple-double of the campaign while rookie Ryan Gomes chipped in 29 and 11 boards for the Celtics, who have won eight of their last 12. 

Pierce has been outstanding of late, scoring at least 30 points in a franchise-record seven consecutive games. After averaging a league-best 33.5 points during the month of February, Pierce has scored 32.8 points per game in March. 










Record: 26 - 35 (.426) 
Standings: Third, Atlantic 
At Home: 18 - 13 
At Road: 8 - 22 
Streak: W 2 
*SEASON* 
PPG: 98.6 Opp PPG: 100.2 
FG%: .469 Opp FG%: .456 
RPG: 39.8 Opp RPG: 39.9 










Record: 29 - 31 (.483) 
Standings: Fourth, Central 
At Home: 17 - 13 
At Road: 12 - 18 
Streak: L 3 
*SEASON* 
PPG: 96.5 Opp PPG: 98.2 
FG%: .447 Opp FG%: .464 
RPG: 41.8 Opp RPG: 40.2 


*Celtics complete roster*
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Pierce, P 61 27.3 7.0 4.7 
Szczerbiak, W 58 18.9 4.5 3.0 
West, D 56 11.7 4.2 4.4 
Jefferson, A 52 8.3 5.2 0.5 
LaFrentz, R 61 7.9 5.0 1.3 
Gomes, R 40 5.8 3.8 0.7 
Olowokandi, M 43 5.1 4.8 0.5 
Perkins, K 48 4.5 5.7 0.8 
Allen, T 30 4.3 1.9 0.8 
Dickau, D 19 3.3 0.8 2.1 
Greene, O 60 2.8 1.7 1.6 
Scalabrine, B 53 2.7 1.4 0.6 
Green, G 12 1.8 0.9 0.2 
Jones, D 5 0.6 0.8 0.0 


*Bucks complete roster*  
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Redd, M 58 24.9 4.3 3.0 
Williams, M 44 13.9 2.8 4.3 
Simmons, B 53 13.3 4.7 2.2 
Ford, T 54 11.9 4.5 6.4 
Smith, J 23 10.6 5.9 0.9 
Magloire, J 60 10.1 10.0 0.7 
Bogut, A 60 9.0 7.4 2.2 
Bell, C 37 6.3 1.6 1.6 
Gadzuric, D 53 5.0 3.0 0.3 
Welsch, J 49 4.8 2.1 1.2 
Kukoc, T 49 4.4 2.1 1.8 
Jackson, J 22 1.3 1.0 0.8 
Gaines, R 12 1.1 0.0 0.3 
Johnson, E 14 0.9 1.4 0.1 


*Prediction* 

*Celtics* win 101-98










34/6/4​


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*

We must shoot the bucks down!!! 
I'd love to see Gomes take it to Bogut and shut him down. 
Ford's a tall order for anyone, is Delonte back? I don't want Greene on him. 
We need D there. 
Go Celts!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*



cgcatsfan said:


> We must shoot the bucks down!!!
> I'd love to see Gomes take it to Bogut and shut him down.
> Ford's a tall order for anyone, is Delonte back? I don't want Greene on him.
> We need D there.
> Go Celts!


Greene's a good defender, he's quick tall, atheltic...he should cause some trouble for Ford.

West being back would be nice.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*

Okane, I say you should make every gamethread (No offense Premier who I think made them before)


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*



TAllen42 said:


> Okane, I say you should make every gamethread (No offense Premier who I think made them before)


Thank you!!! I would love to make them all, if it's all right with Premier.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*

I don't mind.

Just to check, though, you're actually making the game threads with your own words, right? In the past, we've had posters who copied game threads from other websites which violated copyright laws. This is why mods usually make game threads.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*

What an ugly start.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*

Great ball movement on the last possession by the Celtics as they wasted the entire shot-clock, slowing down the game to a comfortable pace in which they usually excel at against teams such as Milwaukee, and finding Pierce for the jumper.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*

_Nice_ tip-slam aby Gerald Green. Good recognition and finish.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh.my.gerald.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice jump G-Money.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*

Delonte and Perkins coming back Sunday.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 62: Celtics (26-35) vs. Bucks (29-31)*



Premier said:


> Delonte and Perkins coming back Sunday.


I was at Microcenter again tonight...yeah anyway...uh on the Radio they were talking to Glen and he said that West will not play on Sunday, and Perk *may* come back. They're not sure, they want to see how he practices tomorrow.

Delonte also tried to sneak into the pregame warmup, but they wouldn't let him to not make things even worse.


----------



## BigPappaTC (Feb 6, 2006)

I am interested to see what Doc's rotations will be once Perkins gets his game conditioning back up.

Celtics play a so-so half and are up 7.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BigPappaTC said:


> I am interested to see what Doc's rotations will be once Perkins gets his game conditioning back up.
> 
> Celtics play a so-so half and are up 7.


He'll sit Gomes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Scalabrine will somehow get minutes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Scalabrine will somehow get minutes.


You have to keep him happy or he'll go after Perk again.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice fast-break by Orien Greene and good finish.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Greene is very quick getting up...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Raef is schooling Maglore.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> You have to keep him happy or he'll go after Perk again.


You cannot wish to stop Scalabrine.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't believe that Gomes has missed in the 2nd half. He's 8 for 8 or something.


----------



## BigPappaTC (Feb 6, 2006)

Ryan Gomes drilling the J's like nothing!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomes does not know of this rookie wall stuff, I guess.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> I don't believe that Gomes has missed in the 2nd half. He's 8 for 8 or something.


He hasn't hit one since I said that. This is the anti-curse.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: @ Al. Got tip, ran all the way to the Bucks half court and shoot the 3 as time expired...missed badly.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Sweet. Scali does one good play, then does about five crappy ones...sweet.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al is playing pretty well tonight.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

pretty low scoring game


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We can't get a rebound...get Al in please.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Too many 3's killed us.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Joe Smith and our inability to defensively rebound killed us.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce fouled shooting 3...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce hits one of two...13.8 seconds left. Bucks ball. Need to foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Come on Paul...
sigh, they should have given him an option to shoot a 3 with a guy in his face or shoot those 3 free throws.


----------

